# Malware Infects 70% of Seagate Central NAS Drives



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Malware Infects 70% of Seagate Central NAS Drives, Earns $86,400


----------



## casiasser (Oct 18, 2016)

I have two Seagate HDD External drives,so i am sorry to hear that


----------

